# Any ideas what this is?



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

I've been looking at this grinder for sale but can't work out what it is,










Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Id say a Mazzer Super Jolly most likely (not discounting mini or Major its hard to see from the blurred pic)


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

I've been offered it for £170 ono but its a long drive away.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Savo said:


> I've been offered it for £170 ono but its a long drive away.


My bet is it being a mini then


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Savo, have a look at the Brasillia Rr45 I have

  

It is in really good condition as just as good as any Mazer you put it up against in its class


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Whats access to the grind path like on that grinder and can it be run without the hopper without mods to the electrics?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gary, no idea at all. But I will take a look later!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

definitely a super jolly based upon clearance at the base


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Whats access to the grind path like on that grinder and can it be run without the hopper without mods to the electrics?


grind access on those is not bad however you have to mod them to run them without a hopper as they have the safety magnet in them.


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

They want 200 euro and its over a 200 mile round trip to Dublin from here & I need to stop looking at stuff when I'm skint.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

or buy a grinder in your price bracket, did you get my pm about an option for you?


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes, sorry not getting back to you yet. I've been reading up like mad on grinders for the last week, not sure what to buy yet.. I'm watching loads on ebay to get an idea of what they go for.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You cannot compare buying something from someone you know, with buying from eBay!


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> You cannot compare buying something from someone you know, with buying from eBay!


Well I know that buying from Coffeechap is a level above Ebay or Gumtree having spent the previous couple of nights playing

with my super jolly bought from him this week. Cant praise his service highly enough and glad I took the advice of dfk41 and

jump up on the quality of grinder rather than compromise for the short term. Thanks to both.


----------

